

Insoshi or LovdByLess - vivekamn

For starting a social networking site based on rails these two seem to the options:<p>LovdByLess(www.lovdbyless)
Insoshi(www.insoshi.com)<p>Has anybody done a comparison(features, code quality, momentum behind the project, etc)?
======
falsestprophet
You should consider ning. It is being developed by very serious people and is
backed by a lot of money.

But, frankly, I would suck it up and code the thing myself. I don't think
these shortcuts are mature enough to actually save much time.

Most importantly, I think building the whole application to suit your vision
will yield a better product than fitting your vision into those frameworks.

------
aneesh
I'm also interested to know more about this. Fwiw, Insoshi has a full-time
team behind it, whereas Lovdbyless appears to be more of a side project.

